# cost to replace trailer doors?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

No idea on costs. Your best bet would be to find a used/new trailer sales place for an estimate or a handy welder.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

x2, find a welding shop and take it there.

With few exceptions, trailers aren't like a car where you can just go to the dealership and order parts 1-for-1 and replace things. Most trailers are made one at a time and although RV manufacturers often stock spare parts I wouldn't expect many horse trailer manufacturers to do the same.

A good welding shop will be able to look at it and tell you exactly what they need to do to either repair or replace the doors based on their condition, and then they'll be able to actually do it.

Just don't expect it to be inexpensive. Metal fabrication and the skills of a good welder don't come cheap, but in the end you should be pleased with the outcome.


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

Is there a trailer maker near you? They best understand what is needed for safety and have the parts to do the job. You will need to drop it off to pick up later most likely.


----------

